# Gaining "Access" (??) to venues...



## ottor (Apr 5, 2009)

I recently went to a Motocross Event $7.00 admission... College Mens Baseball game $5.00 and College womens softball games $5.00, and a Night Rodeo event $8.00 and.... *just walked right in*.

I had my camera bag/backpack over my shoulder... camera around my neck, and with a determined look.... walked up to the gatekeepers and simply said ... "_I'm here to shoot some pictures_".. Every single one of them said either "OK", or "Go right in".. At the Motocross, I walked right past the Starter and positioned myself in the infield .. (In a safe and sane place, in nobodys way) and took shots all day - no questions. Besides the safety crew, organizers and participants, I was the only other one on the field.. 

Hutzpah, or should I pay like everyone else?? (No idea if this is a fluke, but it sure worked over the last couple of weekends) Anyone else have a problem getting a little closer than the normal observer?


----------



## Josh66 (Apr 5, 2009)

ottor said:


> walked up to the gatekeepers and simply said ... "_I'm here to shoot some pictures_".. Every single one of them said either "OK", or "Go right in"..



Well, I guess if they let you in it's their fault for not charging you.  It's not like you "tricked" them or anything...  I wouldn't expect it to work everywhere though.  Eventually somebody will say "OK...You can buy your admission ticket right over there".  Some venues will probably expect you to show some kind of press pass.


If they let you in for free, I guess I would go for it.  Be prepared to pay to get in though...


----------



## sarahp (Apr 5, 2009)

OK, so you can get in without credentials and without paying, and that's great for you - but what about all of the other photographers who are there following the rules and going about things in the right way?  What if you DO end up "getting caught" and there are changes made re: giving access to photographers that do harm to others' abilities to make a living?  What if you HAD gotten injured at the motocross? Sure, you can be in a "safe and sane" place, but things happen at events like that - would you assume the liability?  The other workers on the infield are covered under the insurance policy for the organization/venue - you are not.  Your being there could void some policies b/c you're not authorized to be in that location.

Maybe I'm a goody-two-shoes, but your actions do have an impact on others, and you need to take that into consideration.


----------



## Invictus (Apr 5, 2009)

I can't wait to try this XD I don't expect to get into places for free, and my morals arent wrong, I just want to see if it works


----------



## ottor (Apr 5, 2009)

sarahp said:


> OK, so you can get in without credentials and without paying, and that's great for you - but what about all of the other photographers who are there following the rules and going about things in the right way? What if you DO end up "getting caught" and there are changes made re: giving access to photographers that do harm to others' abilities to make a living? What if you HAD gotten injured at the motocross? Sure, you can be in a "safe and sane" place, but things happen at events like that - would you assume the liability? The other workers on the infield are covered under the insurance policy for the organization/venue - you are not. Your being there could void some policies b/c you're not authorized to be in that location.
> 
> Maybe I'm a goody-two-shoes, but your actions do have an impact on others, and you need to take that into consideration.


 
Interesting, since I dont' think I'm "breaking the 'rules'", nor going about things in the 'wrong way'.... I couldn't be more clear - I tell them that I'm here to take pictures - if they want me to purchase a ticket, then I'll purchase a ticket - if they tell me to 'go right on in', then how is that wrong? - I'm not sure what you mean by "Breaking the rules"... Rules arent' an issue 'to break' if everything is up front. I'm certainly not lying, nor would I.. I don't tell them that I'm with a newspaper/magazine - I don't sneak thru a gate or a hole in the fence - If they have no problem with letting a photographer in to take pictures of their venue, than I should have no problem being that photographer.

As far as getting injured - not sure if you've ever been to a moto-cross, but every spectator is a target for an errent bike. And yes, I take full responsibility for my actions - always have, always will.


----------



## JE Kay (Apr 5, 2009)

I don't see anything wrong with what you did. If you had made a 'press pass' or something and gotten in that way, well that's a different story. That kinda thing will always come back to bite you on the ass at some point. You told them you were there to shoot photo's, they let you in. 

The thing is it's really easy to get media passes at most large events. I've never had a problem, then you really can just walk on by the gates and not worry about getting booted out. :thumbup:  Once you have that pass it's up to you how you work it.


----------



## ajcstudio (Apr 6, 2009)

quick question .....i was following this post and  i know this differs from town to town and company to company but how do u get a press pass is it through the company holding the event or through a paper or other media related company...??


----------



## DRoberts (Apr 6, 2009)

Alot depends on the event and sponsers. Some "circuit" or "league" events will only let in certain photogs that are registered with them ( which means they paid a registration fee). Some other options are to approach the organizer or sponser and request full access in return for copies of your shots for them to use in marketing.
When you say ... "_I'm here to shoot some pictures_".. I would assume the average persons assumes you have pre arrangments with the athourity that grants that access. 
Just be carefull that there is not a venue photog or organization photog who has a contract or some type of exclusive agreement. you don't want them pissed at you or they could get you "blacklisted"
I'm not quite as anal as sarahp...lol j/k sarah...but approaching these people and getting access would portray you as more of a profesional in the respective community and could open future doors.


----------



## roadkill (Apr 6, 2009)

If someone wants to let me into a venue for free to shoot pics that's their perogative.


----------



## biancarose (May 8, 2009)

ajcstudio said:


> quick question .....i was following this post and i know this differs from town to town and company to company but how do u get a press pass is it through the company holding the event or through a paper or other media related company...??


 
IDK about for motorcross or whatever, but for bands, I get my media passes or photo passes from the band management.


----------



## bigtwinky (May 8, 2009)

Typically you get your pass from the organizers / promoters of the event.  When you ask for it, they will ask for credentials ... aka references.  Which paper you work for, whats its circulation, link to portfolio if freelance, letter from the editor if you are from a newspaper...and so on.

All applications are usually reviewed by staff and they decide who gets the passes as these are normally limited.


----------



## raider (May 9, 2009)

the second or third shipment from the New York Institute of Photography includes a general press pass.  and, come on, you're not lying outright - but you're inferring a lie.  you want them to believe you're there on official business.  try saying - i'm here to watch this event and take some of my own personal photos with no affiliation with the venue or event whatsoever - and then you won't be lying.  but hey -- if it works...

i may try this at a strip club - those cover charges are ridiculous


----------



## Jon_Are (May 9, 2009)

You basically sneaked into an event without paying. I know this won't exactly put you on 'America's Most Wanted', but let's not pretend there was no deception involved. We're not stupid; call it what it is.

And you must know this. Why else would you say it "worked"?

Jon

Edit: Oh yeah...what you demonstrated was _chutzpah._


----------



## mrodgers (May 10, 2009)

I directed myself to the original posters photo host site through some photos he's posted in other threads.  I liked the photos, especially the motocross event photos.  I wanted to use some of them, so I right clicked and hit save as.  It never asked me if I wanted to purchase them, so I just saved them and used them.....

This would be wrong, but deceiving the event workers and getting in for free while everyone else has to pay wouldn't?


----------



## OregonAmy (May 10, 2009)

roadkill said:


> If someone wants to let me into a venue for free to shoot pics that's their perogative.



I don't know, that's kind of like saying "hey if my camera store has their door behind a wall and doesn't pay attention to people walking in/out of their store without paying, that's their problem."

If there's an expected process to do something, the right thing to do is to follow the process. As someone else mentioned, you're compromising the integrity of the other photographers there.


----------



## Seefutlung (May 10, 2009)

Firstly, it wouldn't work at a "major" event.  Secondly, you know you're trying to get away with something ... getting in free, which isn't ethically or legally correct.  

Basically you're stealing.  You could get the same treatment if you bought a ticket walked in and told someone with the event (once you're on the inside) that you were "... there to take pictures..."

So don't try to rationalize out of what you are doing ... and while true the theft of one little ticket doesn't account for much economically ... it is still stealing ... just because the ticket takers don't recognize that you shouldn't be getting a free pass ... it is still stealing.  

Additionally, the argument of everybody at a motorcross event can get hit by a cycle ... again hasn't anything to bear on the fact that you are allowed into a more dangerous place on false pretense.  It's not that I really care or thing that is bad or wrong ... just be honest with yourself and others.

If given similar circumstances I also would go for the best photo spot, away from the masses and their P&S's ... but I'd buy a ticket.

I have often cover events acting like I belonged beyond the spectatular line.  Sometimes I'm caught sometimes I'm not.  (As a former news photog I know the dance.)

Gary


----------

